# poppies burn on london streets.



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

guys you seen what happened during the armistice silence today in london? :

poppies bun on Englands streets:









"Muslims clashed with police today after burning a large poppy in protest at Britain's wars in Iraq and Afghanistan which was timed to coincide with Armistice Day's two-minute silence."

"Asad Ullah, 23, a spokesman for the group who would only say he was from London, said: "The British soldiers you remember on this day are soldiers who have taken innocent lives in illegal occupations and unjust wars.

"Our aim is not violence but if people come to us with violence, Muslims will defend themselves."

He added: "We will do this again. Until the British people condemn the British Government for these illegal wars, we will not stop protesting."

Posters bore slogans including "Hands off Muslim lands" and "Islam will dominate", and flags bore Arabic writing with the words "There is no God but Allah".

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/8126357/Muslims-clash-with-police-after-burning-poppy-in-anti-Armistice-Day-protest.html


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

lol


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

brooklyn00003 said:


> lol


you think its funny?


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

In the US, the media says it's raciest to refer to the 19 radical Muslim terrorists hijackers as "radical Muslims". They would like us to think of them as 19 random criminals. Some in the media say that the fact they were Muslim should not be mentioned because it has nothing to do with the reason they did what they did.

A new 64 foot Muslim minaret tower was approved in Santa Clara, CA. The controversy lies in the cities refusal to let the Catholic church do the same thing and that it would be the tallest building in the area.

Ten+ years ago you referred to people who came over the border, illegally invading the US, as illegal aliens. Then it became illegal immigrants and then just immigrants or undocumented immigrants. This change in reference has allowed the media and others to compare legal immigration of our forefathers to unlawful free travel between countries. 
Also there is no more "melting pot" of cultures. Groups of the same ethnic or religious affiliation move into an area and don't mix or learn the local language or culture. I know of third generation children who are going into school without the ability to speak the language. I now live in a neighborhood that my kids are the ONLY Caucasians in the school. An Asian real estate agent comes by my house once a week to inform my wife that they sold another house in my neighborhood. When they put up a new for sale sign, it's not even in English. Most of the store signs are also not in English.It was not so in my Parents or Grandparents day. My German Grandfather came to the US and learned the language, became a citizen, and enlisted in the Navy in WWII. My mother never learned German fluently, and spoke with no ascent.

My point to this rant is that we have allowed things to come to this through a ridiculous sense of "political correctness". If you want to immigrate to another contry, learn the language and customs, and SHARE your own customs, don't dominate with your own. I think the problem lies in that the immigrants even 3 or 4 generation, don't think of themselves as citizens of their new country and they don't consider it as home. Let me make a blunt point, if you don't like what the host is doing, go home, because your just a guest! IMO


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

From one veteran to others around the world, happy veterans day.
Philly


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance but, what is a poppy?


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

fish said:


> lol


you think its funny?
[/quote]

Yes ! English people let them come to this country then when they act like this ,,,,burnEnglish flags they dont do nothing about it.
At least they should jail them right away .
but this is my opinion only


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

They come for the economic opportunities that are offered, and then try to impose the same values and beliefs that kept their own country in the dark ages.









PS: I wish not to offend anyones faith. The Muslim religion is as diverse as the different sects of Christianity. The differences are great enough for wars to be fought over.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

brockfnsamson said:


> Excuse my ignorance but, what is a poppy?


Afghanistan was , and is, the largest importer of Opium. Poppies are grown to make Opium. http://topics.nytime...king/index.html


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you, was thinking it might be another name for uk's flag like the union jack but I couldn't find anything.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

brockfnsamson said:


> Thank you, was thinking it might be another name for uk's flag like the union jack but I couldn't find anything.


sorry mate the last poster is wrong. the poppies i refer to are for armistice day.see the links below:

http://www.poppy.org.uk/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Remembrance_Day


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

fish said:


> Thank you, was thinking it might be another name for uk's flag like the union jack but I couldn't find anything.


sorry mate the last poster is wrong. the poppies i refer to are for armistice day.see the links below:

http://www.poppy.org.uk/

http://en.wikipedia....Remembrance_Day
[/quote]

WOW, I got that wrong! Well ya learn something new everyday.







I just thought with the Afghan reference...

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

If the police do nothing about it the citizens should throw stones and beer bottles at them.See what the police do then.All of us around the world have to get some balls and stop the radical muslims.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

fish said:


> Thank you, was thinking it might be another name for uk's flag like the union jack but I couldn't find anything.


sorry mate the last poster is wrong. the poppies i refer to are for armistice day.see the links below:

http://www.poppy.org.uk/

http://en.wikipedia....Remembrance_Day
[/quote]

That makes more sense, I found a lot of poppy pins and umbrellas people were holding. A lot of symbolism is lost on outsiders. thanks for the info, love your catty's Fish.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> My point to this rant is that we have allowed things to come to this through a ridiculous sense of "political correctness". If you want to immigrate to another contry, learn the language and customs, and SHARE your own customs, don't dominate with your own. I think the problem lies in that the immigrants even 3 or 4 generation, don't think of themselves as citizens of their new country and they don't consider it as home. Let me make a blunt point, if you don't like what the host is doing, go home, because your just a guest! IMO


Same thing over here in Germany , ........( four-letter-word) "political correctness" , ..... we're sick of it







!

Don't know , if you've heard about it over there ,............. couple of weeks ago a local politician(socialist party)being the boss of the Federal Bank , published a book titled in meaning "Germany gets rid of itsself" , .........in this book he discussed all of those immigrat problems , in particular with the ones of Muslim origin .

Well about 90% of the local population agreed to his statements more or less , great public discussions going on , ........... he just described the truth that everybody reads in the papers and whitnesses on the streets every day .
Still he was kicked out from his job at the Federal Bank by the Merkel government , .........they just don't care for the opinions of their own people







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Ya, I was surprised what it was like in Cologne, Germany. Not much social integration. I didn't see one mixed couple. When I asked why, the Germans said the brothers and fathers of the Turkish girls would kill you and the girl for dating.

I'm going back for Christmas and it always surprises me how they live separate lives in one city.

The whole thing amazes me. They have the freedom to protest in western countries and in their own country they would be killed for the same thing.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

snakeshack said:


> Ya, I was surprised what it was like in Cologne, Germany. Not much social integration. I didn't see one mixed couple. When I asked why, the Germans said the brothers and fathers of the Turkish girls would kill you and the girl for dating.
> 
> I'm going back for Christmas and it always surprises me how they live separate lives in one city.
> 
> The whole thing amazes me. They have the freedom to protest in western countries and in their own country they would be killed for the same thing.


These killings are named something like "murder of honour" , they occur several times per year nationwide , but most likely it only hits the girls , not the guys dating them or even already being their(secret) boyfriends .

Often the youngest males(brothers or cousins of the girl) of the family will be driven to commit the deed , as they would still be convicted after our local juvenile laws , which results into far less imprisonment rather than an adult would receive .

If you happen to meet any mixed couple , it's most likely a Muslim male and a native female , seldom the other way round , .......often the female would be driven to convert to Islam as well , otherwise his family would never accept the relationship(marriage) and these people most likely have at great sense for family tradionally , they hardly would want to loose it .

Also many would not allow their teenage daughters to participate in school swimming and sports lessons , because in their point of view young girls wearing sport or swimming suits are against their tradition or religion , .......daughters would be forced to marry men , that they had never seen before , .............there are so many clashes between their way and ours , simply doesn't fit into a modern western society .

But as usual , there are also exceptions to the rule , .......sadly too few , IMO !

greetz , Holzwurm


----------

